# Chatting with: Anne-Kathrin Dern! (Film composer, songwriter, orchestrator, mockup artist)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 20, 2021)

Hey friends! In today's interview, I have the pleasure of chatting with Anne-Kathrin Dern! In case you're unaware, she recently brought me on to work on a film with her, which was definitely a great learning experience and one that I'll remember for a long time. Please enjoy our chat! 

0:00 Intro and background 
5:04 Is 'overnight success' real? 
7:18 What would you recommend to upcoming composers for a career in the industry? 
11:06 How did the pandemic affect you? 
14:32 How much does location matter? 
19:25 The importance of being online nowadays? 
24:15 What's the biggest lesson you've learned in your career so far? 
28:44 Working even when you don't feel like it 
31:09 Being consistent


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank you Chris, always love hearing Anne-Kathrin Dern and her insights.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 20, 2021)

Niah2 said:


> Thank you Chris, always love hearing Anne-Kathrin Dern and her insights.


My pleasure!


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 20, 2021)

Enlightening, Chris--thanks for posting
It occurs to me that much of her narrative could apply not only to composing, but to life in general (staying current, being a team player, being patient, being persistent, &c). A-KD comes across as being (and becoming) a pretty together person, in and out of music.


----------



## Germain B (Sep 20, 2021)

Oh, saving this for tomorrow.
Thanks in advance, Chris, I know that it will be really interesting.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 20, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Enlightening, Chris--thanks for posting
> It occurs to me that much of her narrative could apply not only to composing, but to life in general (staying current, being a team player, being patient, being persistent, &c). A-KD comes across as being (and becoming) a pretty together person, in and out of music.


My absolute pleasure! I agree, lots of advice in the industry can thankfully apply to other areas in life as well.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 20, 2021)

Germain B said:


> Oh, saving this for tomorrow.
> Thanks in advance, Chris, I know that it will be really interesting.


Hope you enjoy it Germain! Thanks again.


----------



## alcorey (Sep 20, 2021)

Cool team! I enjoy both of your works


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 20, 2021)

alcorey said:


> Cool team! I enjoy both of your works


Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 21, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey friends! In today's interview, I have the pleasure of chatting with Anne-Kathrin Dern! In case you're unaware, she recently brought me on to work on a film with her, which was definitely a great learning experience and one that I'll remember for a long time. Please enjoy our chat!


Fascinating interview between two individuals I admire.

Though I am retired, I was interested in the job conditions AK described (i.e., 200 applications sent - 2 month hire-wash-rinse-repeat.) I had the luxury of a unionized job, but only a few years back read of upper management's hiring strategy to move towards 4-month contracts (higher pay, no health benefits) then repeating the hiring process every 4 months. Yikes, that would = stress! Yet, there it is.

Hats off to those working under those conditions.

AK cracked me up on Mozart having the odd "turd" symphony if I heard her correctly. A viewpoint shared by one of Canada's giants: Glen Gould.* I first ran across the Gould interview last year--at first I was 'wtf?'...; however, I realized I am concentrated on Mozart's gems: his operas and string quartets.

Thanks for posting this Chris and best of luck to both of you down the road. Maybe more film projects together...who knows? Cheers,
Bill

* Be warned, it's Glen's 20-minute Wolf-ey smack-down followed up lovingly with K333.


----------



## BVMusic (Sep 21, 2021)

Well done @ChrisSiuMusic for the organized interview with Anne.
Very interesting to hear Anne-Kathrin's journey.

Some of my reflections:
Regarding making music and putting it out there, my view is to not bother with likes and views so much after you release your music out there, as this can hinder you. Even if just one person writes to you positively about it, then you made it. But even then, even if this does not happen, which I doubt in the long run, does not mean the music is not good. Because you never know and then if you know that it is good, that is enough, as long as you take your music production seriously, with passion, however.

I like to make music like a soundtrack for myself first and then share it.
Also one could always continue to make music and releasing it if you do not find a job in film composing. Just do not get negative about what you are doing. If you are sure you made your best in your track and or you wish to inspire other persons with it, then there is your aim!
Best - Brian


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 21, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Fascinating interview between two individuals I admire.
> 
> Though I am retired, I was interested in the job conditions AK described (i.e., 200 applications sent - 2 month hire-wash-rinse-repeat.) I had the luxury of a unionized job, but only a few years back read of upper management's hiring strategy to move towards 4-month contracts (higher pay, no health benefits) then repeating the hiring process every 4 months. Yikes, that would = stress! Yet, there it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your story!!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 21, 2021)

BVMusic said:


> Well done @ChrisSiuMusic for the organized interview with Anne.
> Very interesting to hear Anne-Kathrin's journey.
> 
> Some of my reflections:
> ...


Love your takes on releasing music and influencing people later in life. As someone who just released their album, it hasn't reached thousands, but the people who it has touched makes it all worth it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 23, 2021)

This is awesome! Two down-to-earth, talented composers! 

@ChrisSiuMusic Congrats on your first IMDb credit!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 23, 2021)

Daren Audio said:


> This is awesome! Two down-to-earth, talented composers!
> 
> @ChrisSiuMusic Congrats on your first IMDb credit!


Much appreciated Daren, thank you!


----------



## Pier (Sep 23, 2021)

Great interview!

@A.Dern has a user here at VIC btw.


----------

